# Snagged a pretty good deal...



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

Shooters Plus

Springfield XD-45 Accessory Kit
3 high cap mags
XD Gear Mag holder
Hardcase

$39.95 plus $7 shipping.

I emailed, and was told they have them ready to ship.

http://shootersplus.com/springfield_xd_magazines


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

That's a screamin' deal. XD mags for less than Glock mags. Obviously hell has frozen over. If I was an XD guy, I'd buy at least two of those packages for every XD I had!


----------



## Cabinetman (Nov 26, 2007)

Good find!


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

It got delivered today, exactly as advertised.


----------

